# Прерванный сон???



## Ell (6 Янв 2007)

"Первые действия при сильных болях в спине...

Ближайшие 2 дня не принимать душ, ванну, баню и сауну...

Нельзя ложиться в течение 6-8 часов...

В первые две ночи для предупреждения развития сильного отека необходимо прервать сон в зависимости от состояния один или два раза через 3 часа на 15-20 минут и походить или поделать упражнения, лежа в постели, по возможности выполнить одну процедуру фонирования почек и позвоночника. Спать не более 6-7 часов. Днем или к вечеру можно скомпенсировать сокращение сна в ночное время. В случае быстро развивающегося отек при расслаблении – сон за три периода..." (с)

Я чего-то не понимаю напрочь. Не понимаю - почему нельзя мыться. Не понимаю, как 24 часа разбить на все эти циклы. Не понимаю, как при сильных болях человек вообще может уснуть часов на 6. Не понимаю, зачем прерывать сон, который может принести облегчение.


----------



## Кронмед (6 Янв 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> "Первые действия при сильных болях в спине...
> 
> Ближайшие 2 дня не принимать душ, ванну, баню и сауну...


Это чьи рекомендации??? И для какой патологии?


----------



## Ell (6 Янв 2007)

Боль в спине...утром...
Вот ссылочка ж....внизу висела....может я неверно прочла? Я по диагонали всегда читаю....но раньше всё улавливала....

http://www.vsegdazdorov.ru/?id=1598861624&gid=564562200


----------



## Кронмед (7 Янв 2007)

Ell написал(а):


> боль в спине...утром...
> 
> http://www.vsegdazdorov.ru/?id=1598861624&gid=564562200


Насчёт массажа и душа, это точно рискованно! Особенно при межреберной невралгии. Действительно, утром можно не стать!:cray:


----------



## Ell (7 Янв 2007)

Там про межреберную не было  
Душ даже при схватках не вредит...

В прерванный сон? ВОт что было важно для меня....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2007)

Посмотрите кто ведущий специалист: физик

http://www.vsegdazdorov.ru/about.html?id=342074154&gid=1

Вот её - то он хорошо и знает и рассматривает всё с точки зрения сообщающихся сосудов. Лег на спину, туда вода стекла, встал на ноги, она туда перебежала. Ерунда всё это. И с душем ерунда, знает, то горячую ванну не рекомендуют врачи, вот и добавляет от себя. Если плавно, спокойно,  правильно - то можно ВСЁ!


----------



## Ell (7 Янв 2007)

Ну я тоже типа инженер в прошлом, физике верю....:blush200: 

Но спасибо *Доктору Ступину* За разумность мыслей


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2007)

Физике в приложении к живому телу, через физиологию.
Чистая физика применима не к живому человеку, к труппу. Вот у него все стекает вниз, и там трупные пятна. А мы, живые!yahoo yahoo yahoo


----------



## Ell (7 Янв 2007)

аха...аха...у нас  так-стекая-выпирает.....yahoo и образуются грыжы...а уж потом при полумертвом состоянии диска и полном стекании -секвестры.... 
Будем жить, не прерывая сон......


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2007)

Про сон, это Вы вовремя! Наверное пора.


----------



## Ell (7 Янв 2007)

*Доктор*  спокушечки, спасибо Вам.....


----------

